# basted yesterday, got a few worries



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all 

well i was basted yesterday, nearly had to have reduction, but thankfully had 3 huge follies and a few small ones, so they did not bother, i have a few worried, and after reading this forum, nobody seems to be moaning as much as i am, i am in agony   , i was so tense yesterday they had a problems inserting the lovely spectum (clamp) what ever it's called, to be honest i have always had problems with smears? the more they were trying the more i was tensing up, i could not sleep at all last night due to pain, and i think i may have pulled a muscle or something, also i feel really strange, i know it's early days but from my noo noo up to my boobs it feels like someone Else's body? am i mad  or does anyone else feel like this, i will be going onto the 2ww threads so perhaps they can help, any advice would be great, good luck all


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi I got basted on the 19th Jan, when I got home I was in so much pain my bf nearly called out a ambulance as I couldn't even stand up, I think alot was to do with trapped wind as I too had problems with the nurse trying to put the spectum in she was trying for at least 25 minutes then had to call for another nurse to do it,  I used a hot water bottle for 2/3 days then it started to ease.  Lets keep our fingers cross for our testing days mine is on the 4th Feb.  GOOD LUCK and take it easy.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i have had the same problem, i have had 2 iui's and both times the nurse had loads of trouble inserting the spectum, i found it really painful. The 2nd time the nurse said that if i didn't relax she would have to stop and i would not be able to have it done, i was just telling her to just do it and ignore me!! It felt like it was getting stuck against the tissue inside and when she opened it up it was a horrible feeling.
I am glad to read it is not just me that has experienced discomfort with this procedure, my DH said next time i need to ask her to put alot more lubrication on it!!!!

Good Luck with your 2 week wait!!!

Julia


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, my nurse said if you use lubrication  or too much it kills the sperm, when I had the second nurse to do it she raised the table higher and it was a lot better and went in first go.  Hope this help.  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there just wanted to wish u luck with the 2ww

Kate xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you had to go through that Georges Paws - 

are you feeling better now??

Just a quick question to  Skippy - I thought the KY jelly they used (my nurse uses loads and it seems easier than some stories I hear) mimics the cervical fluid I am worrying now as our top up we are told to do when home will be no good if it can kill the sperm, and its the last thing I want to do after the IUI!!!! 

well I have just found this - 

Yes. Research has found that vaginal lubricants are toxic to sperm and interfere with the role of the cervical mucus.

Normally, the vagina's own acidic secretions kill sperm, but the alkalinity of the cervical mucus produced just before ovulation protects the sperm. Artificial lubricants prevent the sperm from reaching the cervical mucus quickly, so they die in the acidic environment of the vagina before getting inside the uterus. (There is one brand of lubricant on the market, called Pre-Seed, that is said to be designed not to damage sperm.)

Any artificial lubricant, whether store-bought or found at home (such as egg whites or mineral oil), presents a potential problem. The best lubricant to use when conception is your goal is foreplay. Take your time working up to intercourse. Ask your partner to do more touching, hugging, and kissing. Many women say they need 15 to 20 minutes of stimulation to get in the mood.

If you still have minimal mucus despite all attempts at foreplay, try using warm water as a lubricant. Water isn't toxic to sperm and won't interfere with the sperm's ability to reach the cervix.

I wish I had seen this sooner, I would have taken Pre-Seed with me for them to use!!!

Take care Emma


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Emma, Not sure why I had the problem at the hospital I think it was more to do with nerves, as I have never had that problem with smears or when having sex.  All I can say ask your nurse, cos when I asked mine to use some KY to help thats when she said it kills the sperm.  GOOD LUCK, ALL THE BEST FOR THE FUTURE AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL OUR TEST DAYS.

Love Skippy


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

it is such a relief to know that more of you girls had the same problems as me, i felt like a baby, well i have 13 more days after today to test and it's killing us and my family, i knew it would be hard but did not realise it would be this difficult  , anyway still have a lot of pain in the nether regions, but it is easing thankfully, had really strange feelings last night, like butterflies in my belly, like as if i was excited, and i wasn't, don;t know if this is anything like a pregnancy? only time will tell, had an awful dream that i got my period my hubby said i was crying in my sleep, if that does happen i will be crying all day  .  I feel really strange, and it's hard to explain it really, nobody seems to understand me when i say it, and i don't know if i am pregnant and that's why i am feeling weird, or if it's just the situation we are in that's making me feel weird?? who knows?? anyway good luck to you all and thanks for the replies and well wishes, a bit fat     for everyone out there lets hope 2007 is fully of babys for us all             Kate xxxx


----------

